# Newbie Shooting/Accuracy Problem



## Wolfie138 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi all,
just got myself an OTT catapult and started having a go. i've been looking at various tutes on youtube about getting started w/ accuracy and the like, and i'm having a slight issue, was wondering if anyone might give me some pointers.

i shoot "gangsta" style, and all my shots are hitting 6" or so to the right. i hold in the left hand, right eye dominant, and i'm pulling the bands straight back, pointed at the target, not angling off to the side, as far as i can tell. so is it maybe my stance, or graip to look at? i can't workout why my bands are pointing right at the bullsey but the balls are hitting to the side.

TIA


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It could be that the slingshot itself doesn't fit you just right. Different width forks all shoot differently. If they're all in the same area, then that should become your aim point. Accuracy comes with lots of practice. Once you know exactly where that slingshot is going to shoot and you can hit your mark every time, then you will have it down. 
You could also be tilting your forks forward, but practice makes perfect 🤠


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Many variables, but usually comes down to your release. 

A good posture is also very important, keep your form and Anchor Point consistent.

Work only on one thing at a time, pay close attention to your release, once your sure that's not the problem move on to the next thing that you think you might be doing wrong. 

It doesn't come overnight, it takes lots of work sometimes to get it ironed out, that's why you need to work on one thing at a time. 

Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

Even the bands can make them go to the right or left if they are too hard or soft, compared to what you have for ammunition.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to The Forum and this awesome Hobby.! As the two guys above said time practice and consistency are the most important things that will help you and come over time.

To answer your specific question I had the same issue with it going to the side when I let my elbow dip. Have somebody do a video or take a picture of you while you shoot so that you can see your elbow all the way to the tip of your slingshot, make sure it's a straight line from the tip of the fork to the back of your elbow. It may feel like your elbow is flat but in my experience for me I have to hold my elbow what feels like High in order to make it flat and straight. It felt off at the beginning because it felt like it was too high, but now I'm just used to knowing that the feeling does not match the actual level of my elbow. 
And the other thing that's super important is your release. That release can do a ton of stuff to the ball. Practice, practice, practice, and try and be consistent and take lots of breaks. If you start messing up more than usual, stop take a 10 to 15 minute break and then come back, don't try and push through it it will only get you more frustrated.

Enjoy, if you're already shooting consistently within 6 in of your target you are definitely ahead of the game! Oh yeah and also make sure those bands are lined up stacked one on top of the other if there are not stacked on top of the other it will send your ball left or right as well.

Cheers


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

McD said:


> Even the bands can make them go to the right or left if they are too hard or soft, compared to what you have for ammunition.


Yes! This is why matching bands to ammo is so important.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wolfie138 said:


> Hi all,
> just got myself an OTT catapult and started having a go. i've been looking at various tutes on youtube about getting started w/ accuracy and the like, and i'm having a slight issue, was wondering if anyone might give me some pointers.
> 
> i shoot "gangsta" style, and all my shots are hitting 6" or so to the right. i hold in the left hand, right eye dominant, and i'm pulling the bands straight back, pointed at the target, not angling off to the side, as far as i can tell. so is it maybe my stance, or graip to look at? i can't workout why my bands are pointing right at the bullsey but the balls are hitting to the side.
> ...


Is the thumb of the pouch hand facing the sky or your face ?


----------



## Wolfie138 (Nov 12, 2021)

thanks for all the replies. i've been having a bit more practice [not enough free time :-( ] and standing a bit more face-on rather than side-on seems to have helped a bit.
@vince4242 ta for the tip, i tried posing in frotn of a mirror to check but of course i might be letting stuff slip when i'm actually firing.

@treefork my thumb faces my face.


----------

